
Show HN: Weather Extension for Opera - TimLeland
https://addons.opera.com/en/extensions/details/weather-2/?display=en
======
TimLeland
Also available on chrome
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/weather/iolcbmjhmp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/weather/iolcbmjhmpdheggkocibajddahbeiglb)

